# Problem Webseite aufrufen und Butten klicken - dann Grafik Speichern



## Tapi (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich möchte mit VB auf die Seite http://rapidshare.com/files/28426776/Pictures.rar surfen, dort dann auf den Button Free klicken und auf der folgenden Seite das Captcha Lokal speichern.

Wie ich auf eine Seite surfe habe ich gefunden:

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://rapidshare.com/files/28426776/Pictures.rar"
End Sub
```

naja und sowas habe ich auch noch gefunden:


```
wbrWebBrowser.Document.Forms(0).submit.Click
```

Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das verbinden soll?

Ps.: Sorry bin Anfänger..


----------



## Tapi (5. Mai 2007)

So habe jetzt soweit dieses gefunden und an meine Sache angepast:


```
Private Sub cmdSend_Click()
    wbrWebBrowser.Document.Forms().submit.Click
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
    wbrWebBrowser.Navigate "http://rapidshare.com/files/28426776/Pictures.rar"
End Sub
```

Problem ist nur das 2 submit Buttons auf der Seite sind.

Wie spreche ich jetzt den 2ten an


----------



## Tapi (5. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe

So funktioniert es:


```
Private Sub cmdSend_Click()
    wbrWebBrowser.Document.getElementsByTagName("input")(1).Click
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
    wbrWebBrowser.Navigate "http://rapidshare.com/files/28426776/Pictures.rar"
End Sub
```


----------



## SachsensGlanz (8. Mai 2007)

Tapi hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Hilfe
> 
> So funktioniert es:
> 
> ...




Kannste bitte mal deine Denkweise erklären? Der Button Free wäre ja name="dl.start"

Form 1 ist mir schon klar, aber woher holst du das "input"


MFG


----------



## Tapi (8. Mai 2007)

Tapi hat gesagt.:


> ```
> Private Sub cmdSend_Click()
> wbrWebBrowser.Document.getElementsByTagName("input")(1).Click
> End Sub
> ```





> Form 1 ist mir schon klar, aber woher holst du das "input"



Die 1 hat nichts mit dem Form zu tun sondern ich spreche die input tag an und hier ist es der 2. also nicht Button 0 sondern Button 1.

Mfg Tapi


----------



## SachsensGlanz (8. Mai 2007)

Darf man Fragen, wie du den Tag herausbekommen hast? wenn ich mir den Quellcode anschaue von der Seite steht ja nirgends der Tag name!


MFG


----------



## SachsensGlanz (8. Mai 2007)

Sorry für den Doppelpost

Oder bedeutet das nur, die Reihenfolge der Buttons?

Kann ich somit jeden Button in einem Document ansprechen?


----------



## Tapi (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke man kan damit jeden HTML-tag ansprechen...

... genau weiß ich es auch nicht bin erst Sonntag mit VB angefangen.

Mfg Tapi

Ps.: Was willst du dir de basteln?


----------



## SachsensGlanz (8. Mai 2007)

Baue mir ne Hilfe für SMS Senden via Mufa, da imma da rumklicken alles öde ist, so gibt mein prog alles selber an die html seite weiter!

Danke, Dank dir bin ich schritt weiter, kann nun entlich den SMS Senden Button ansprechen

.elements.getElementsByTagName("input").submit.Click


Weist du ungefähr, wie ich bsp. nen normalen Link ansprechen könnte? Also im Quelltext steht eben nur sowas wie <a href=sms...php>Free SMS</a>

will nicht selbst dahin linken, möchte eben das das programm selbst sucht und anspricht!


----------

